# Vaughn Top Performer leaking



## mpilihp (May 12, 2010)

I have a 35 gal Top Performer DHW tank and it started to leak, I took the top plastic cover off and can see its leaking around the top plate seal.  The flange, top plate and screws are all rusty can I get a new seal and expect it to be water tight again or when this happens is it time to pitch the tank?

The gasket looks like a hard plastic more of a ring than a gasket or seal that I expected to find.  

Thanks

~ Phil


----------



## Gooserider (May 13, 2010)

mpilihp said:
			
		

> I have a 35 gal Top Performer DHW tank and it started to leak, I took the top plastic cover off and can see its leaking around the top plate seal.  The flange, top plate and screws are all rusty can I get a new seal and expect it to be water tight again or when this happens is it time to pitch the tank?
> 
> The gasket looks like a hard plastic more of a ring than a gasket or seal that I expected to find.
> 
> ...



No personal experience, but I see no harm in trying to take it apart, and see what it looks like - if the screws come out OK, and the gasket surfaces look clean then I'd expect you'd have pretty decent odds of being able to put it back together leak free.  If the screws start breaking off so that you can't put the plate back on, or if the gasket surfaces are messed up, then I'd say your odds are less good, but you might still be able to give it a try if you can find some good gasket sealants that are OK to use w/ potable water (something I've never looked for...)

Gooserider


----------



## sgrenier35 (May 13, 2010)

This should be a warranty issue.  They re designed the gasket system because of the leaks. They usually only leak when they get cold 
I have had some luck with tightening the bolts to get it to stop too.  If you can't get it warranted for some reason you can cut your own gasket for the top to fix it.


----------



## mpilihp (May 13, 2010)

Hi Sgrenier35 I called and it sounds like they only warranty it if your the original owner, which Im not.  So what material can I use to make my own gasket? Im asuming it needs to be a single piece IE no seam in the gasket??

THanks  ~ Phil


----------



## mpilihp (May 14, 2010)

Hi Gooserider wierd your post was not there when I read sgrenier35s earlier today, yes im gonna take it apart and check it out, see what I can figure out, once I see what the gasket looks like Ill see if I can find a substitute or material I can make one out of.

~ Phil


----------



## sgrenier35 (May 14, 2010)

You have to take the coil out of the heater, then get a sheet of gasket material big enough to cover the opening.  Then make a circular gasket the same size as the top flange of the tank, punch out holes for the bolts, and put it all together,  I think I used some silacone too just to be safe.  Good luck!


----------



## mpilihp (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. One last question what is the gasket material?  Is it like the gasket material used in the auto world?   If not where would I buy it

thanks. Phil


----------



## sgrenier35 (May 14, 2010)

I got it at a plumbing wholesaler,  looks very similar to the auto stuff.  You could try the car parts store just make sure it will be ok with water.


----------

